# Took some pictures today feel free to edit and repost tell me what you think



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)

taken nikon d-40  
shot in raw and jpeg at 18mm


----------



## greybeard (Mar 23, 2012)

I kinda like #1 but the sky is a bit too blue (over saturated) for my taiste.  
#2 reminds me of a greeting card.  Did you use some sort of diffusion?


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)

i shot in raw jpeg and i had my uv lens connected


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)

you think the sky was too blue in the picture


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Joel_W (Mar 23, 2012)

Your White Balance is off in Picture #1, and just off the scale in Pic#2.  No real need to CC any further till you can control and understand the basics of exposure.


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)

i had the white balance set to suto i think i need to turn it off when doig outside shots


----------



## SCraig (Mar 23, 2012)

Look at photo number 2 yourself.  Are the blooms almost white on your monitor?  Hold a piece of white paper up for comparison.  I have a suspicion your monitor is way out of calibration because all of your shots have a very heavy cyan tint.


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)

monitor shouldnt be its a brand new computer


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)

that cyna tint might be from the uv lens its kind of darker then i use on my film camera


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## TWINkiesMommy2009 (Mar 23, 2012)

keene said:


> monitor shouldnt be its a brand new computer



My laptop is brand new too and it was WAY off.  I did a basic windows calibrations on it and it was better - at least until I prioritize and pay for a calibration tool.  Try this link... Calibrate your display  Assuming you are using windows of course.


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)

yes im using windows


----------



## EricD (Mar 23, 2012)

keene said:


> i shot in raw jpeg and i had my uv lens connected




No such thing as a raw jpeg.....you either shot it in jpeg or raw format. Colors look off on my screen as well (Mac).
I like that first shot, just needs a little warmth


----------



## TWINkiesMommy2009 (Mar 23, 2012)

keene said:


> yes im using windows


 Let me know if it helps.  I struggle with how colors look from my laptop to my desktop, and even from windows live to facebook.


----------



## TWINkiesMommy2009 (Mar 23, 2012)

EricD said:


> No such thing as a raw jpeg.....you either shot it in jpeg or raw format.


  I think he meant raw + jpeg.  My Nikon gives the same option to record each image in raw and jpeg.


----------



## ramblingman (Mar 23, 2012)

Love the first shot ....... the second seems a bit soft to me ..but hey it's all personal choise!


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)

forgot to add the and shot in raw and in jpeg


----------



## SCraig (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't have much that is just a white bloom but I did find this one and it's actually mostly in the shade.







The highlights on this bloom are truly right at white on my calibrated monitor.  I know they are because they are what I used to set the white point.  Compare it to the blooms in your photo.  I don't know whether it's your monitor or lens or camera or what, but for whatever reason your photos are showing up with a heavy cyan tint.  Sorry I can't be more specific but I'm not sure what is causing it.


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)

im check and see now but i still think its my uv lens i shot some pictures of neice and nephew with out it and look better


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)

i edited the white balance


----------



## TWINkiesMommy2009 (Mar 23, 2012)

keene said:


> View attachment 4730
> i edited the white balance


That looks really green.    Did using the windows calibration help at all?


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)

yea but then i did some photo editing now i took two pictures tonight of my neice and nephew without the uv lens and they look better i added them to the just fun phot fourm


----------



## keene (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## J_T (Mar 23, 2012)

keene said:


> View attachment 4734


Looks like you got the balance right on this one 
You have really nice trees where you are haha.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

balance may be right... but why is it so soft? OOF?


----------



## loic (Mar 24, 2012)

all the photographs are:
- overexposed
- worst WB

due to overexposition, unfortunatly, there's nothing to do, neither in raw!!!
its better to take underexposed, easy to grew exposition after.
but these whites are "burned"!!!


----------

